# 2011 Breeding Plans?



## Maesfen (28 October 2010)

Forgive if there is already one of these (I haven't found it anyway but in which case perhaps this could be a sticky?)  I just wondered if anyone had made up their minds yet which stallions they were using.

I'll start the ball rolling by saying Witches Broom (Bea) TB by Fraam x Carte Blanche, is booked in to visit the stunning full Arab, HTobago in the hope of producing a rather special colt for the future.  
Some of you will know that Bea was the overall top scoring mare at the SHBGB gradings last year; she has already produced very nice event bred and dressage bred fillies so far so it seems a logical choice to try this route now for a handsome performer from such an athletic stallion whose record is speaking for himself.  It's not very often I ever wish for a colt either and I just wish winter was over so we can get going; I'm very excited about this one!

Has anyone else set their plans in motion yet?


----------



## eventrider23 (28 October 2010)

Well Maesfen you know how thrilled I am at your choice of Toabgo for Bea....I think that THAT is going to be an amazing foal.

At the moment I have no idea what my 2011 plans are except for the fact I am eagerly awaiting my foal by my beloved Tam however due to other circumstances I do not know what else will happen.

IF and only IF my life sorts itself out then I do have two breedings in the pipeline....one a TB mare to Tobago himself and another to Sempers Spirit....but that is all dependant on my circumstances come spring.


----------



## Mugsgame (28 October 2010)

She's a lovely mare Maesfen - I used to work at the stud where Fraam stood before heading abroad, he was super and I think he had progeny with fantastic character as well as everything else!  A good friend of mine has used Tobago this year and she is also v excited!

I don't have anything booked yet, but I do have a couple of ideas that just won't go away!  I would like to send my TB mare, Aloma's Reality (USA) to an event stallion - I really like the thought of Wish Upon A Star and think he would really strengthen her (although I have not seen him in the flesh yet!).  She graded into the Head Stud Book with the SHB (GB) this autumn, with super results.  She is currently in foal to a friends Welsh D stallion, Tireinon Diplomat - in the hope of producing a slightly weightier hunter type for the future.

I am fairly settled my coloured mare Vagelloron Dancing Queen (Vagebont x Opuschka) will return to work after weaning - so thats easy!

I then have a pony mare to consider and am coming up with all sorts of ideas for her!  I didn't try to cover her this year as she came to me late and I was concerned about the physicalities of scanning etc, being used to larger mares!  She is by Rendene Romantic Mistral (Bwlch Zephyr x Roseile Gay Romance) out of a Westacre Concerto mare and stands around 13hh.  A little upright, and would like to add some bone, but otherwise a true riding pony type.

With my older mare, Via, we will wait to see how she feels before deciding whether or not to cover again or retire!

Its not that far away now, all things considered!!!


----------



## Aredis (28 October 2010)

Still not finalised but current options are -

Little Alice (SHBGB) to either Cruisings Mickey Finn or Flexible

Knaresborough Moondust (Cleveland Bay) to Penrhyn Dictator (CB) or Kings Composer

Knaresborough Moonbeam (Cleveland Bay) to either Jemoon Celtic Warrior (start of a grading regiister project) or Jaguar Mail


----------



## volatis (28 October 2010)

I am also planning a Tobago foral, my lovely Trakehner mare Venezia, who is currently carrying ER's special baby, will go to Tobago next season all being well.

The other vague plans are:
Volatis Casiphia (homebred Trakehner filly by Tycoon who did brilliantly at the Futurity as a foal) will be bred to Weltmeyer, and the plan is that foal is a definate keeper
Harmsworth Elfinesque (also Trakehner by Tycoon) will be bred back to Weston justice
Either Broadstone Dingle Dell (by Demonstrator) or dee dee G (by Stanhopes Dueka) will be bred back to Legrande depending on what their foals by him are like in 2011.
Back ups for them are probably Dell to Sanyo and dee to Desperados, but I might think about a Trakehner stallion for Dee instead.

If its going to be affordable I want one more shot at getting a foal from my wonderful retired advanced eventer Desert Storm, and two that I have in mind are either Caretino Glory or Don VHP. That would be a keeper foal too 

Finally my two dilute mares, Ramona, a cremello, will go to Garuda K for her first foal and my perlino Hakni I am undecided on, but pretty certain we will go Trakehner with her too. She is on loan to breeder friends in France right now so its a question of logistics with getting semen to them so not sure if we will use a German or French based stallion yet


----------



## eventrider23 (28 October 2010)

Volatis - I must get you some updated photos of the beautiful and I muct say blooming, Venezia.  With only 5 months ish to go she is most definitely pregnant and blooming and I then next year hopefully all going well she will have her Tobago foal inside her as well as keeping fingers crossed for me having my own Tobagoling.


----------



## koeffee (28 October 2010)

Have my Hemmingway x zues mare going to Lord Calletto gz and another mare who i need to buy??!!
Rosie by Celano x aram to possibly clintissimo z or Couer de cento??
Abbey by stonegrove ace x diamond, to craig x buddenbrock x karo as x lothar
idina Heinstrich x chopstick to craig
Pandora possibly to Peleus x plinius b x robyn z?? if he grades and hes only 3yrs?? not very big at 15hh. more a sports pony sire.


----------



## Maesfen (28 October 2010)

How interesting that there are others going to or have already been to Tobago; he's a popular man!

ER: thanks for that.  I sincerely hope your life picks up and you can fulfill your dreams, you surely have had enough **** thrown at you to last a lifetime.  Fingers crossed it all goes well for you and the horses.

Mugsgame: Well done on your mare's results, it's a real pick-me-up isn't it?  Good to hear positives about Fraam, sounds like Bea is a chip off the old block as she is a delight to have around too.

Aredis:  Your mares sound like a very nice bunch.  Tell me if you will - or can -, what is the Breeding Register project or am I being thick?


----------



## UnaB (28 October 2010)

Well, barring any further disasters, my mare should be off to stud in the spring.  She is going to visit the lovely knabstrupper stallion Nobody's Harlequin and she is a purebred friesian, brandus x jakob.  This will be my first ever foal and its one im breeding purely for myself so very excited and hoping it all goes to plan!


----------



## TheresaW (28 October 2010)

I am not trying again.  I truely believe I just wasn't meant to have a foal from Dolly.


----------



## Simsar (28 October 2010)

Good choices Aredis!
No final decisions yet for our girls there are a couple I would like to use but will wait to see what is thrown next year first.

Got a couple of new mares coming too so will have to get the thinking cap on


----------



## tikino (28 October 2010)

i have my very special mare skyes the limit Clydesdale x warmblood by toux barnum x MARIUSON going in foal to NEMIROFF LS who is a great stallion who will b standing for the first time this year as has been over in holland in training

full breeding is here

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...NEMIROFF+LS&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=


----------



## tikino (28 October 2010)

TheresaW said:



			I am not trying again.  I truely believe I just wasn't meant to have a foal from Dolly.
		
Click to expand...

so sorry to here this Theresa its not been an easy time for you


----------



## Tinks81 (28 October 2010)

ARKO !!!! very excited now mare actually has the same breeding as the Dam of Argento so hoping i get one of those please !! 

Also looking forward to my Super Trooper Foal !


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2010)

I'm thinking that Grace (More Pokey) might like a bit of Mighty Magic, but that was partly prompted by Ken's "special offer" email I received yesterday. I like the Cevin Z horses I've seen so that would be another thought, or Billy Mexico who I'd looked at earlier this year but then used Wish Upon A Star instead.

I love my Gertie (Grafenstolz) foal but would maybe like more of a chunky monkey if I'm being really picky. Any suggestions (without majorly hijacking the thread, sorry Maesfen) would be appreciated.


----------



## gadetra (28 October 2010)

Just one for me-my 3 yr old will go to Golden Master next spring hopefully-she's a coloured-the first coloured I have bred or owned so kind of slightly hopin for a solid coloured foal-coloureds are soooo hard to keep decent lookin!!


----------



## TheMule (28 October 2010)

Baydale said:



			I'm thinking that Grace (More Pokey) might like a bit of Mighty Magic, but that was partly prompted by Ken's "special offer" email I received yesterday. I like the Cevin Z horses I've seen so that would be another thought, or Billy Mexico who I'd looked at earlier this year but then used Wish Upon A Star instead.
		
Click to expand...

Having just watched the replay of Le Lion, I love the look of Mighty Magic- lovely bold, happy and forward way of going xc and he obviously has it in the other 2 phases as well.

I also like Vittoria's Cevin Z mare, such an extravagant jumper


----------



## DAHH (28 October 2010)

Next year I am putting all my eggs in one basket and putting 1 mare into foal. I have decided to use Diamant de Semilly on my Colourfield ISH mare. He is hugely expensive at £3.5k but his offspring are very saleable and therefore if I decide to sell I will be giving myself the best chance.


----------



## Fahrenheit (28 October 2010)

I have no idea, I have more stallions on my list than I have mares lol, will have a good sit down and think over Xmas and make my mind up which are the best matches 

I am however hugely looking forward to my 2 Johnson, 1 Painted Black, 1 Landtanzer and 1 Treliver Decanter foals all due in May  I also may have 2 new mares arriving at the weekend, already infoal for 2011 too *whistles innocently*


----------



## Maesfen (28 October 2010)

Admin have kindly made this a sticky so let's hope it gets lots of replies please.


----------



## htobago (28 October 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Forgive if there is already one of these (I haven't found it anyway but in which case perhaps this could be a sticky?)  I just wondered if anyone had made up their minds yet which stallions they were using.

I'll start the ball rolling by saying Witches Broom (Bea) TB by Fraam x Carte Blanche, is booked in to visit the stunning full Arab, HTobago in the hope of producing a rather special colt for the future.  
Some of you will know that Bea was the overall top scoring mare at the SHBGB gradings last year; she has already produced very nice event bred and dressage bred fillies so far so it seems a logical choice to try this route now for a handsome performer from such an athletic stallion whose record is speaking for himself.  It's not very often I ever wish for a colt either and I just wish winter was over so we can get going; I'm very excited about this one!

Has anyone else set their plans in motion yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted to say how very excited I am about the Tobago/Witches Broom 'marriage' - not just because this is a HUGE honour for my Tobago, but because it is wonderful to see serious sport-horse breeders doing the F1 cross to a pure-bred Arab.

And to do this cross with a mare of this calibre - a mare who achieved the near-perfect score of 9.64 at the SHB(GB) gradings - is a very bold and imaginative choice, for which I hope Pat receives the admiration she deserves!


----------



## htobago (28 October 2010)

volatis said:



			I am also planning a Tobago foral, my lovely Trakehner mare Venezia, who is currently carrying ER's special baby, will go to Tobago next season all being well.

The other vague plans are:
Volatis Casiphia (homebred Trakehner filly by Tycoon who did brilliantly at the Futurity as a foal) will be bred to Weltmeyer, and the plan is that foal is a definate keeper
Harmsworth Elfinesque (also Trakehner by Tycoon) will be bred back to Weston justice
Either Broadstone Dingle Dell (by Demonstrator) or dee dee G (by Stanhopes Dueka) will be bred back to Legrande depending on what their foals by him are like in 2011.
Back ups for them are probably Dell to Sanyo and dee to Desperados, but I might think about a Trakehner stallion for Dee instead.

If its going to be affordable I want one more shot at getting a foal from my wonderful retired advanced eventer Desert Storm, and two that I have in mind are either Caretino Glory or Don VHP. That would be a keeper foal too 

Finally my two dilute mares, Ramona, a cremello, will go to Garuda K for her first foal and my perlino Hakni I am undecided on, but pretty certain we will go Trakehner with her too. She is on loan to breeder friends in France right now so its a question of logistics with getting semen to them so not sure if we will use a German or French based stallion yet
		
Click to expand...

And another thank-you to another innovative and far-sighted breeder! Venezia is a fabulous mare - another great honour for Tobago!

I also can't wait to see the Legrande foals!


----------



## milo'n'molly (28 October 2010)

DAHH said:



			Next year I am putting all my eggs in one basket and putting 1 mare into foal. I have decided to use Diamant de Semilly on my Colourfield ISH mare. He is hugely expensive at £3.5k but his offspring are very saleable and therefore if I decide to sell I will be giving myself the best chance.
		
Click to expand...

wow good luck


----------



## htobago (28 October 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			Well Maesfen you know how thrilled I am at your choice of Toabgo for Bea....I think that THAT is going to be an amazing foal.

At the moment I have no idea what my 2011 plans are except for the fact I am eagerly awaiting my foal by my beloved Tam however due to other circumstances I do not know what else will happen.

IF and only IF my life sorts itself out then I do have two breedings in the pipeline....one a TB mare to Tobago himself and another to Sempers Spirit....but that is all dependant on my circumstances come spring.
		
Click to expand...

Jane I really hope that your circumstances improve very soon - you have had so much utterly rotten luck this year. Just isn't fair. 

And another thank-you - the TB mare you have 'ear-marked' for Tobago sounds amazing and beautifully bred. I am crossing my fingers that things work out and you get your Tobagoling!


----------



## Eothain (29 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Good choices Aredis!
No final decisions yet for our girls there are a couple I would like to use but will wait to see what is thrown next year first.

Got a couple of new mares coming too so will have to get the thinking cap on 

Click to expand...

Billy Congo for you so!!!



Tinks81 said:



			ARKO !!!! very excited now mare actually has the same breeding as the Dam of Argento so hoping i get one of those please !! 

Also looking forward to my Super Trooper Foal !
		
Click to expand...

Nice! Good luck with that.



DAHH said:



			Next year I am putting all my eggs in one basket and putting 1 mare into foal. I have decided to use Diamant de Semilly on my Colourfield ISH mare. He is hugely expensive at £3.5k but his offspring are very saleable and therefore if I decide to sell I will be giving myself the best chance.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic stallion. I hope it all works out for you.

As for my own mares;

Pinicale (Duca Di Busted x Laughton's Flight) to Ars Vivendi (Accord II x Aloube)
Esker Melody (Musical Pursuit x Corran Ginger) to Luidam (Guidam x Akteur)
Starlet Vision (Classic Vision x Duca Di Busted) to Samgemjee (Ramiro B x Safari)
Kinard Jasmine (Ojasper x Flagmount King) to Lancelot (Voltaire x Nimmerdor)
BVS Listisson Princess (Salluceva x Cornamona) to Watermill Swatch (Mythens x King) or Sirillo (Dashing Blade x Formidable)

My girlfriend is also dipping her toe in to the breeding game next year, I'll be losing the use of the best horse in my team;

Eskerhills Lexis (Puissance x Furisto) to Heritage Fortunus (Foxhunter x Metellus)


----------



## wigum (29 October 2010)

Just one mare for next year

Royella (Ballinvella x K.O.D) will be covered by Indoctro (Capitol x Caletto II), If it is a filly its a keeper, it will be on the market otherwise.


----------



## yethersgill (29 October 2010)

As there is a glut of Dales youngstock on the market currently, we have made the decision not to breed in 2011.

We do have 2 mares (a Dales and a Section D) due in 2011, but they are infoal to the same endurance arab stallion. Both foals are likely to be keepers.


----------



## htobago (29 October 2010)

Mugsgame said:



			She's a lovely mare Maesfen - I used to work at the stud where Fraam stood before heading abroad, he was super and I think he had progeny with fantastic character as well as everything else!  A good friend of mine has used Tobago this year and she is also v excited!

I don't have anything booked yet, but I do have a couple of ideas that just won't go away!  I would like to send my TB mare, Aloma's Reality (USA) to an event stallion - I really like the thought of Wish Upon A Star and think he would really strengthen her (although I have not seen him in the flesh yet!).  She graded into the Head Stud Book with the SHB (GB) this autumn, with super results.  She is currently in foal to a friends Welsh D stallion, Tireinon Diplomat - in the hope of producing a slightly weightier hunter type for the future.

I am fairly settled my coloured mare Vagelloron Dancing Queen (Vagebont x Opuschka) will return to work after weaning - so thats easy!

I then have a pony mare to consider and am coming up with all sorts of ideas for her!  I didn't try to cover her this year as she came to me late and I was concerned about the physicalities of scanning etc, being used to larger mares!  She is by Rendene Romantic Mistral (Bwlch Zephyr x Roseile Gay Romance) out of a Westacre Concerto mare and stands around 13hh.  A little upright, and would like to add some bone, but otherwise a true riding pony type.

With my older mare, Via, we will wait to see how she feels before deciding whether or not to cover again or retire!

Its not that far away now, all things considered!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued now to know which of Tobago's 2010 mares belongs to your friend!?

Also, just a thought for your pony mare - Cruiseline on here has the most gorgeous pony stallion - here's a link:http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/stallions_2/talponciau_beswick/

He may well already be on your list, but when I read your post I immediately thought of him!


----------



## Mugsgame (29 October 2010)

htobago said:



			I'm intrigued now to know which of Tobago's 2010 mares belongs to your friend!?

Also, just a thought for your pony mare - Cruiseline on here has the most gorgeous pony stallion - here's a link:http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/stallions_2/talponciau_beswick/

He may well already be on your list, but when I read your post I immediately thought of him!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh - I like him!!  To be investigated further maybe?!  Definitely!!  Thank you.  Where abouts are they based?

Have PM'd you about my friend's mare!


----------



## htobago (30 October 2010)

Mugsgame said:



			Oooh - I like him!!  To be investigated further maybe?!  Definitely!!  Thank you.  Where abouts are they based?

Have PM'd you about my friend's mare!  

Click to expand...

Glad you like this pony - I think he is super! They are in Shropshire - very nice people - I would say definitely worth investigating!

I'll go check my PMs now...


----------



## wynter (30 October 2010)

Have 3 foals due (1 anytime and 2 begining of 2011) by our old stallion coloured part-bred welsh cob.
Going to keep the one from british warmblood mare if it is a coloured filly but the other 2 will be for sale as we're keeping this years filly and our gelding that was born in 2009.
If do breed next year then it will be just one mare our BWB to Luccianno SF as we really want to try and get a few half or 3/4 holst fillies from her to carry on her line as she is 18 now and him and mylord carthago who might put her to in 2012 have the holstiener lines that we want and they are both cracking stallions in ther own right.
Am really tempted to put our TF mare to a coloured SF stallion by L'Arc de Triomphe but might just wait a while intill he get approved by the ANSF as not in a rush to breed from her.
But here is a photo of him.


----------



## Maesfen (31 October 2010)

That's a bit impressive!  Good luck with your plans.  It's fascinating hearing what others are using on what and I wish you all success.


----------



## vicijp (31 October 2010)

No plans as yet, don't like to make them as I know horses do their best to wreck them!
Have 2 mares for owner due to foal in the spring, score with those is usually ring him with a shortlist a day before they need to go to stud, he rings back 5 mins later with his choice and off they go! Possibility of the one going to my stallion as I think he wants to see how the older progeny perform before breeding too many more for himself.
Husband wants to put one of our mares to our boy, but I want go give her another year racing, as anything we get out of her this season will not be a patch on next - if she stays sound.
Would like to put our other mare to Groomsbridge Stud's cremello, but that may have to wait a year as need to win with her first and she needs rattling ground, although may possibly race her in foal.
Also want to buy a Welsh C/D mare to put our TB on, but will have to see if finances allow nearer the time!


----------



## htobago (31 October 2010)

wynter said:



			Have 3 foals due (1 anytime and 2 begining of 2011) by our old stallion coloured part-bred welsh cob.
Going to keep the one from british warmblood mare if it is a coloured filly but the other 2 will be for sale as we're keeping this years filly and our gelding that was born in 2009.
If do breed next year then it will be just one mare our BWB to Luccianno SF as we really want to try and get a few half or 3/4 holst fillies from her to carry on her line as she is 18 now and him and mylord carthago who might put her to in 2012 have the holstiener lines that we want and they are both cracking stallions in ther own right.
Am really tempted to put our TF mare to a coloured SF stallion by L'Arc de Triomphe but might just wait a while intill he get approved by the ANSF as not in a rush to breed from her.
But here is a photo of him.





Click to expand...

Wow - what a jump! I don't think I've seen this boy before - who is he?


----------



## whirlwindhorses (31 October 2010)

My endurance bred Anglo-arab mare Redfire Whirlwind (Nivadour Cardonne (fr) x Rosilis (fr)) is being AI'd to Sarah Kelleway's young endurance Anglo-arab Kosmkat (Kosmik (Kosmonaut) x Cathy de Boisset (fr)(Dormane (fr))). He is 75% arab. Photo of him below
Haven't decided about the others yet but most will probably be covered again by Skyhawk. One might go back to Westpoint Quickfire (Quickstar).


----------



## htobago (31 October 2010)

whirlwindhorses said:



			My endurance bred Anglo-arab mare Redfire Whirlwind (Nivadour Cardonne (fr) x Rosilis (fr)) is being AI'd to Sarah Kelleway's young endurance Anglo-arab Kosmkat (Kosmik (Kosmonaut) x Cathy de Boisset (fr)(Dormane (fr))). He is 75% arab. Photo of him below
Haven't decided about the others yet but most will probably be covered again by Skyhawk. One might go back to Westpoint Quickfire (Quickstar).






Click to expand...

Kosmkat looks nice! He has an interesting pedigree too, don't you think? Those great French racing lines on the dam's side and Russian racing blood on the sire's, along with some super old Crabbet and Polish lines. Gotta be pretty much perfect endurance breeding! And should be a very good cross with the French/Polish racing and performance lines in your mare's pedigree (I especially love her Polish great-grandsire Elaborat!).


----------



## wynter (1 November 2010)

htobago he is called Sioux du Godion the more i have looked him up on the net the more i love him.
Am now thinking of putting the BWB infoal to him next year (2011) and putting her to Luccianno in 2012, as if she had a coloured by Sioux it would be pie bald and not just skewbald like with other mare thinking of putting to him (i prefer pie balds to skewbalds ).
He also has outstanding breeding and his dam's sire is holstein so would be getting the breeding and possibility of a coloured.


----------



## htobago (2 November 2010)

Thanks for the info wynter - I'm sure the foals will be super!


----------



## ginadrummond (6 November 2010)

Aaaaargh

I am really undecided.  Have a really lovely quirifino foal from my Clover Hill mare so may go back that way again.  Have 3 to go away and unsure

Mouse (Clover Hill) poss back to Quirifino but love Treliver Decanter too (Mouse is very plain and doesn't move at all)

Heidi (TB Saddlers Hall) I'm wondering about Ard Grandpa (RID) but she's very small and he's very big

Whitney (newbie from internet Faust/Lucky Boy lines) something very special I think.  Moves to die for and jumps too but I really don't know where to start although I like adorado or possibly Pepper Mill although his very cheap price will go up I think.

Very very happy for any suggestions though!


----------



## cloppy (8 November 2010)

Felt i must own up to having another one of H Tobagos girlfriends,  my mare Holme Park Sunbeam trakehner.  Also have a connemara in foal to Oddessey Hanovarian and a BRP in foal to Laithehill Oberon.


----------



## Maesfen (8 November 2010)

Lol, the more the merrier Cloppy!  Looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## woodlander (9 November 2010)

Thought I should join in for the dressage balance. Lots of mares due to foal for us and our eventing friends. Eventing will be a new stream for us. So here we go....for eventing

Blue Bayou WBS (Bombay x Consul) due to Imperio then into eventing
Katinka Trak (her dam) (Consul x Ravel) due to Wavavoom 2011 to an eventing sire perhaps Songline or maybe Rhythm n Blues or Set Adrift (Line breeding)
Kiss Trak  (her half sister)(Imperio x Ravel) due to For Compliment 2011 to an eventing sire perhaps Songline or Buddenbrock (line breeding) In Germany
West End Girl (Woiwode x Longchamp) 2011 to Rhythm n Blues or Set Adrift
Wishing Well (Woiwode x Sao Paulo) 2011 Eventing stallion

For dressage:
Dornroeschen (Dimaggio x Caprimond) due to For Compliment 2011 Fuerstenball and Wavavoom (ETs)
Farouche (Fuerst Heinrich x Dimaggio) (her daughter) due to Wavavoom 2011 Diamond Hit and Wavavoom (ETs)
Davina (Davignon x Calvados) due to Santana 2011 Bellissimo
First Lady (Fidermark x Rubinstein) due to Wavavoom 2011 to Voom. For Sale
Foxy Lady (Florencio x Sao Paulo) 2011 perhaps Weltmeyer as she will be in Germany
Havana Moon (Hotline x Weltmeyer) 2011 Something F or more Trakehner, Can't do Voom as too close and she will go to Germany perhaps or maybe just riding
Limoncello (Londonderry x Benz) due to Dimaggio 2011 Wavavoom
Louisiana (Longchamp x Davignon) due to For Compliment 2011 to Caprimond in Germany
Lucille (Lauries x Wittinger) 2011 to be decided with Tramontana our breeding partners.
Trenda (Mondriaan x Ulft) Due to Wavavoom 2011 to Wavavoom For Sale. Bred Champion Hanoverian foal this year by Voom
Malibu (Markies x Cocktail) Due to Voom 2011 to be decided For Sale
Moulin Rouge (Margue H x Alabaster) Due to Bordeaux 2011 to Suliman de Hus in Germany but also for sale soon
Renaissance Resoluut x Weinberg Due to Santana 2011 Rhythm n Blues
Savoir Faire (San Remo x Wolkentanz) Due to Santana 2011 Ridden. Any  takers?
St Pr Savannah (Sao Paulo x Lanthan) (Rockstars Mum) Due to Wavavoom 2011 Wavavoom
St Pt Welley View (Weltmeyer x Western Star) Due to Imperio 2011 to Suliman de Hus

Helen & Galina (Welsh Section Cs) Due to Wavavoom. Ou first pony breeding.

We start foaling in March AND we are still trying to move


----------



## stolensilver (9 November 2010)

Wow Lynne , there are some mouthwatering combinations there!

My plans are tiny compared to those and depend entirely on whether my mare has a filly or a colt. If she has another colt I will cry and put her back in foal to Silvermoon for the third time. Third time lucky maybe? If she has a filly, my mini-Matine, that will be a keeper and I will be looking to breed an eventer from her. The shortlist is Weston Justice who I've seen and liked very much, Primmore's Pioneer or Up With The Lark neither of which I have been to see yet. The last two carry old proven eventing lines (May Hill and Welton Apollo respectively) which is in danger of dying out in the male line in the UK. I'd never have dared to try to breed for a stallion prospect until this year's foal sold as one. Now I'm daring to dream!


----------



## Bedlam (9 November 2010)

I think I've almost made up my mind.......

Jumbo x Rock King x Ben Faerie filly to Lauriston or Grafenstolz by embryo transfer. Probably Lauriston......


----------



## noodle_ (9 November 2010)

looking forward to foalie pics! 

Intresting to see what people are breeding so will watch this thread and learn/research!

im planning for 2012.... (unless we have a surprise in their brewing  )....


----------



## sallyf (9 November 2010)

No idea yet am going to make sure i get healthy foals on the ground first.


----------



## eventrider23 (9 November 2010)

Have no concrete plans yet for next year due to the loss of my young stallion this year and changes in circumstances. What is for definite is that I am eagerly awaiting my foal by that now deceased stallion out of the lovely Trakehner mare I have on loan from Volatis Holme Park Venezia.

IF things go to plan, I hope to be putting at least a couple of mares in foal....one to HTobago, one to Sempers Spirit and potentially one other to be announced.


----------



## htobago (10 November 2010)

cloppy said:



			Felt i must own up to having another one of H Tobagos girlfriends,  my mare Holme Park Sunbeam trakehner.  Also have a connemara in foal to Oddessey Hanovarian and a BRP in foal to Laithehill Oberon.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit that I am particularly excited about your Tobago/Sunbeam foal - this will be his first from a Trakehner mare, and Sunbeam is such a beautiful and beautifully-bred mare!

Your Connemara/Hanoverian cross sounds interesting - don't think I've ever seen a Connie/WB cross before (but maybe there are lots and I just need to get out more?!); should be something rather special, anyway!


----------



## htobago (11 November 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			Have no concrete plans yet for next year due to the loss of my young stallion this year and changes in circumstances. What is for definite is that I am eagerly awaiting my foal by that now deceased stallion out of the lovely Trakehner mare I have on loan from Volatis Holme Park Venezia.

IF things go to plan, I hope to be putting at least a couple of mares in foal....one to HTobago, one to Sempers Spirit and potentially one other to be announced.
		
Click to expand...

So sad about your boy - a terrible loss. I'm sure his foal out of Venezia will be a wonderful legacy. Really looking forward to seeing this one - and I do hope that your other planned breedings will go ahead...


----------



## Yorketown (24 November 2010)

OK, I think I now have my 2011 plans in place -

Taboo xx (Mistertogogigo xx X Julio Mariner xx X Crowned Prince xx) will go to Wolkenderry (Wolkentanz X Londonderry X Capitol II)
Fagwyr Jan (Parcmorfa Ffraed X Morlena Ifor Ap Rhun X Horeb Euros) will go to Bieminko N (Viento Uno X Nimmerdor X Abgar)
Kohinoor Nerys (Glantraeth Welsh Treasure X Aberaeron Arwyn Yr Ail X Brenin Dafydd) will go to Valisco (J'T'Adore X Elf III X St Brendan xx)

And depending on the results of her breeding exam (had a perineal tear repaired two years ago):
Caractere (Flamenco de Semilly X Darco X Amaretto I) will hopefully go to Libra K (Libero H X Legaat X Abgar).


----------



## Aredis (2 December 2010)

After making a few enquires now have plans in place for Little Alice (Terimon x Ballyard Bess)







She will go to Twemlows to be put in foal to Flexible (Cruising x Flex) we will then carry out an embryo transfer leaving her open to be put in foal early 2012


----------



## Aredis (5 December 2010)

Touchstone Z, 3 year old filly by Dollar de la Pierre out of a Baloubet de Rouet mare is being put in foal to Je Taime Flamenco in 2011.


----------



## levantosh (15 December 2010)

All being well I have 2 foals due next year to my own young stallion.
I have 3 mares that will all be covered.

2 mares will def be going to the gorgeous coloured stallion Decoupage (was owned by Shane Reilly now with Rachan stud).

3rd mare very good broodmare looking for something that is uphill and extravigant moving.
Maybe Weltmeyer or a Sandro Hit son maybe.

Breeding for dressage next year. Will be selling my stallion and maybe buy a dressage colt 2yo???


----------



## angrovestud (19 December 2010)

Angrove dance girl will go back to her Husband Ricco for the 6th time as will Angrove rumbaba  dam bond angel eyes and tancred Arms and Tancred Miss hopefully Cherry Pie will go off to a Sprinter not sure who yet we just got the stallion book and still looking little madam is still cycling so she could go in Late march.


----------



## mellissa (19 December 2010)

After getting a Super Trooper foal this year who is gorgeous, i am looking at Necker Platiere or Don VHP.

Mare is belgian by Pachat II out of Sudan (han), and a touch hot to a fence.  She is at the same stud as Necker, and i always go to see him when i visit- he is very sweet.  I have a good feeling about Don though... The mare is small- 16hh, i have her half brother at 17.2hh.  I didnt expect it but she has passed her size to baby, so we need a big french stallion. 

Interested to hear anyone's opinions on either stallion as i have not made my mind up! X


----------



## millbrook26 (28 December 2010)

new tb mare atraf x pleasure quest 
 really torn to solaris amoureux or mcjonnas two complety different stallion but still not made my mind up as to what type of foal !


----------



## Jackpotsstud (9 January 2011)

I think this year, all going well, we will trythe following:

Vr St Pr Ulkah Bunders x Stavsdals Jackpot
Trixi v Nordstern x Rughavens Jackpot
Evita x Stavsdals Jackpot

Does depend on healthy foalings this year - fingers x'd and touches wood


----------



## oakwood (17 January 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			She's a lovely mare Maesfen - I used to work at the stud where Fraam stood before heading abroad, he was super and I think he had progeny with fantastic character as well as everything else!  A good friend of mine has used Tobago this year and she is also v excited!

I don't have anything booked yet, but I do have a couple of ideas that just won't go away!  I would like to send my TB mare, Aloma's Reality (USA) to an event stallion - I really like the thought of Wish Upon A Star and think he would really strengthen her (although I have not seen him in the flesh yet!).  She graded into the Head Stud Book with the SHB (GB) this autumn, with super results.  She is currently in foal to a friends Welsh D stallion, Tireinon Diplomat - in the hope of producing a slightly weightier hunter type for the future.

I am fairly settled my coloured mare Vagelloron Dancing Queen (Vagebont x Opuschka) will return to work after weaning - so thats easy!

I then have a pony mare to consider and am coming up with all sorts of ideas for her!  I didn't try to cover her this year as she came to me late and I was concerned about the physicalities of scanning etc, being used to larger mares!  She is by Rendene Romantic Mistral (Bwlch Zephyr x Roseile Gay Romance) out of a Westacre Concerto mare and stands around 13hh.  A little upright, and would like to add some bone, but otherwise a true riding pony type.

With my older mare, Via, we will wait to see how she feels before deciding whether or not to cover again or retire!

Its not that far away now, all things considered!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope I'm not out of line here but I can't help but write as I am the USA breeder of Aloma's Reality and I am so very happy to have found her on this forum.  I had lost track of her after she left the Thoroughbred breeding farm and am very happy to see that she is going to have the opportunity to produce some excellent sport horse foals as well.  I would love hearing more about her and keeping in touch with how she is doing.  She was one of our favorites and I love her dearly!  I will definately keep up with her and her coming foal this season.  Very best wishes!


----------



## fruity (17 January 2011)

Ohhh liking this thread! Well if i can sell two of my horses and downsize a bit i'm hoping in april/may my welsh D mare will be AI'd to Stravinsky xx,i am determined to try and get hold of people his end in the week!


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2011)

oakwood said:



			I hope I'm not out of line here but I can't help but write as I am the USA breeder of Aloma's Reality and I am so very happy to have found her on this forum.  I had lost track of her after she left the Thoroughbred breeding farm and am very happy to see that she is going to have the opportunity to produce some excellent sport horse foals as well.  I would love hearing more about her and keeping in touch with how she is doing.  She was one of our favorites and I love her dearly!  I will definately keep up with her and her coming foal this season.  Very best wishes!
		
Click to expand...

How great that this thread has managed to get you in contact with your old mare again; that's a turn up for the book!  
It's always lovely to hear from old breeders and owners alike so you're definitely not out of place by posting on here and I'm sure Mugsgame will keep you informed of her from now on; she'll probably have loads of questions for you too.


----------



## Mugsgame (18 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			How great that this thread has managed to get you in contact with your old mare again; that's a turn up for the book!  
It's always lovely to hear from old breeders and owners alike so you're definitely not out of place by posting on here and I'm sure Mugsgame will keep you informed of her from now on; she'll probably have loads of questions for you too. 

Click to expand...

I know - huge but very welcome surprise!!  Oakwood - have PM'd you!  And yes, lots of photos and some questions too!  She is extremely well, I love her to bits and am very excited about the future with this mare!  It will be good to keep in touch - how brilliant that a humble forum can reconnect people with their stock across so many miles and a decade in between!!  I am in fact off to see 2011 stallions from tomorrow, so all very exciting!


----------



## oakwood (19 January 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			I know - huge but very welcome surprise!!  Oakwood - have PM'd you!  And yes, lots of photos and some questions too!  She is extremely well, I love her to bits and am very excited about the future with this mare!  It will be good to keep in touch - how brilliant that a humble forum can reconnect people with their stock across so many miles and a decade in between!!  I am in fact off to see 2011 stallions from tomorrow, so all very exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for responding and updating me! I'm very excited to hear that Aloma is doing well and will be interested to see who you choose to breed her to this year.  I am only expecting two foals this year but one of my Thoroughbred mares is in foal to a Palomino thoroughbred stallion so of course we are hoping for a Palomino foal.  My other mare is bred to a Warmblood stallion and will foal late in the spring.  It's amazing that I found my mare that I sold so long ago on the other side of the world!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (19 January 2011)

im not putting my mare in foal this yer but her yearling will be shown in hand in the SHGB classes although im not sure if you would call him hunter or sports horse?

A client is thinking of putting two of her mares in foal, we are possibly getting a stallion on lease in which case she will use him on definately one of the mares if not she is not sure who she is wanting to use yet, 

she is very much into coloureds, she has one ver big mre who apparently is by the same sire as milton, before my time so no idea what he was called, but she is huge and oldfashioned looking now although a very smart mare, i was trying to get her to use Uptons Deli Circus cause he is a lovely short small compact little horse, and i think would add some quality and make her a more useful type for most riders

the other mare is out of a ricardo Z mare by a coloured Grade A nice looking mare particulalry for this stallions stock, but lacks a bit in the movement department, the owner wants to maybe use a dressage stallion but personally with the jumping bloodlines in the mare, then i would try find a really elegant and good mover that is out jumping or eventing, espeiclly as primarily this lady likes to jump  

im going to the hartpury stallion parade anywy so may see something there


----------



## clarberg (19 January 2011)

I hope someone out there can help me.  I purchase an Oldenburg mare with pink papers, to breed to my TB stallion, reg with the Jockey Club.  He is 17H and looks like a warmblood himself.  He is not sound anymore but has beautiful and big babies.  My question is how would you register a foal out of the mare with these two combinations?


----------



## magic104 (6 February 2011)

Well after yesterday, no further forward, what a choice.  Though may have this taken if we are a winning bid!!  Liked Franklyn Sugar though just a tad concerned whether he has enough front for the mare in question.  He has the temperment, the fact he is my fav colour is a bonus, I would have liked more elevation, so there are doubts.  I had already put in a bid when we saw Legrande & my daughter fell in love for the 2nd time that morning.  Now he does have the front & movement so is probably a much better match.  I have spent all winter trying to narrow down the selection only to be put back to square one, almost.  I also love Cendy & think he has to still be up there.  When I visted him Criag also had Primitive Star, who he was riding & I was reminded what a gent he is & he most def has a front on him!  Down side, I want no chance of a grey, I dont want to spend more time trying to keep them clean then I do riding.


----------



## LadyRascasse (6 February 2011)

I'm not sure what is planned for my little mare this year! She is currently carrying 
Tam's other baby, and at this time I don't know if her loaner intends on keeping her. There have been a few stallions discussed for her namely Legrande, Wolkenderry and Don VHP Z but nothing set in stone due to an uncertain year ahead. But I am looking forward to meeting the little one that she is carrying come June time


----------



## Bearskin (23 February 2011)

Short lists include:  Keady Star, Zilando, Chaos, Asterix EZ,  Air Jordan, Con Chello and Carrico. For two mares. One By Ramiro Z and the other by Matinee.


----------



## stephkall14 (24 February 2011)

So far my plans are to ride my horse who actually was no suppose to ever been ridable again. She fractured something in near her partner at the beginning of 2009 and we retired her to be a broodmare. Since then we foaled a beautiful little colt by Westporte and he scores a stunning 8.4 at Oldenburg inspection. The only reason we decided to put her back to work was because sadly on December 16th 2010 we had to put down my riding horse . Being out of options and pretty much out of money from vet bills and such by some miracle my mare became sound again. I would love to have more foals from her but money is a big issue. Stud fees are expensive! I have my eye on the stallion 'Redwine' which is why I entered the "Season of Excellence" win a breeding contest through 'The Horse Coupon Book'. 

The deal is you need to 'LIKE' (join) the group on facebook 'Horse Coupon 
Book' then 'LIKE' each essay you like. The one with the more likes from each category go out to the judges. They then select the essay to win. So if you could please spare 2 minutes of your time and vote for my essay that would be amazing! 

THANK YOU
THIS IS THE GROUP PAGE- like this first  http://http://www.facebook.com/HorseCoupons
http://www.facebook.com/HorseCoupons

THIS IS MY ESSAY- like this second http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=202300883115145&set=at.202197316458835.56977.152903214721579.510541527&theater http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...58835.56977.152903214721579.510541527&theater


----------



## Waterborn (24 February 2011)

woodlander said:



			Thought I should join in for the dressage balance. Lots of mares due to foal for us and our eventing friends. Eventing will be a new stream for us. So here we go....for eventing

Blue Bayou WBS (Bombay x Consul) due to Imperio then into eventing
Katinka Trak (her dam) (Consul x Ravel) due to Wavavoom 2011 to an eventing sire perhaps Songline or maybe Rhythm n Blues or Set Adrift (Line breeding)
Kiss Trak  (her half sister)(Imperio x Ravel) due to For Compliment 2011 to an eventing sire perhaps Songline or Buddenbrock (line breeding) In Germany
West End Girl (Woiwode x Longchamp) 2011 to Rhythm n Blues or Set Adrift
Wishing Well (Woiwode x Sao Paulo) 2011 Eventing stallion

For dressage:
Dornroeschen (Dimaggio x Caprimond) due to For Compliment 2011 Fuerstenball and Wavavoom (ETs)
Farouche (Fuerst Heinrich x Dimaggio) (her daughter) due to Wavavoom 2011 Diamond Hit and Wavavoom (ETs)
Davina (Davignon x Calvados) due to Santana 2011 Bellissimo
First Lady (Fidermark x Rubinstein) due to Wavavoom 2011 to Voom. For Sale
Foxy Lady (Florencio x Sao Paulo) 2011 perhaps Weltmeyer as she will be in Germany
Havana Moon (Hotline x Weltmeyer) 2011 Something F or more Trakehner, Can't do Voom as too close and she will go to Germany perhaps or maybe just riding
Limoncello (Londonderry x Benz) due to Dimaggio 2011 Wavavoom
Louisiana (Longchamp x Davignon) due to For Compliment 2011 to Caprimond in Germany
Lucille (Lauries x Wittinger) 2011 to be decided with Tramontana our breeding partners.
Trenda (Mondriaan x Ulft) Due to Wavavoom 2011 to Wavavoom For Sale. Bred Champion Hanoverian foal this year by Voom
Malibu (Markies x Cocktail) Due to Voom 2011 to be decided For Sale
Moulin Rouge (Margue H x Alabaster) Due to Bordeaux 2011 to Suliman de Hus in Germany but also for sale soon
Renaissance Resoluut x Weinberg Due to Santana 2011 Rhythm n Blues
Savoir Faire (San Remo x Wolkentanz) Due to Santana 2011 Ridden. Any  takers?
St Pr Savannah (Sao Paulo x Lanthan) (Rockstars Mum) Due to Wavavoom 2011 Wavavoom
St Pt Welley View (Weltmeyer x Western Star) Due to Imperio 2011 to Suliman de Hus

Helen & Galina (Welsh Section Cs) Due to Wavavoom. Ou first pony breeding.

We start foaling in March AND we are still trying to move
		
Click to expand...

I've been thinking about using Wavavoom on my 14HH Perlino mare, the urge is getting stronger by the minute....  what do you think?


----------



## cruiseline (24 February 2011)

So far it looks like 2012 will be a bumper crop of stunning babies. Who said that British Breeders are producing inferior foals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have almost decided on mine for 2011

Sandrina (Sandro Z) to Don VHP Z

Brenta 3 (International endurance mare) to Tobago (need to speak to Kate!!!!)
Kazachka (as above)
Pedruga (International endurance mare - as above)

All the others will be put to Legrande

Although Claire does want one to either Balloon or Landpirol, just have to decide which!!!


----------



## Tempi (24 February 2011)

Sleepy said:



			I have no idea, I have more stallions on my list than I have mares lol, will have a good sit down and think over Xmas and make my mind up which are the best matches 

I am however hugely looking forward to my 2 Johnson, 1 Painted Black, 1 Landtanzer and 1 Treliver Decanter foals all due in May  I also may have 2 new mares arriving at the weekend, already infoal for 2011 too *whistles innocently*
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo please please post pictures of your Johnson foals when they are born.  Im backing my rising 3yr old Johnson gelding starting in April time, he is a total dream and the easiest most laid back horse ive had.  He also has an amazing natural loose movement


----------



## druid (24 February 2011)

Just one, going to Iffraaj all going well or possibly Excellent Art.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (24 February 2011)

We have a few finalised I think:
Ballyshan Lady(Cavalier Royale) to Numero Uno.
Ballyshan Supreme(Cobra X Fastness) to Calido.
Ballyshan Belle(Fastness X Persian Bold) to Balou Du Rouet.
Ballyshan Cleopatra(Cobra X VDL Arkansas) to Verdi/Canturano.
Loch View Lass(Animo X Cabby) to VDL Arkansas.
Ballyshan Claudia(Lux Z X Diamond Lad) to Canturano.
Ballyshan Luximportant(Lux Z X Diamond Lad) to Peter Pan.
Ballyshan Diva(Ricardo Z X Carnival Night) to Lux Z/Russel.
Ballyshan Las Vegas(VDL Arkansas X Cavalier Royale) to Mermus R.


----------



## DRSsporthorses (25 February 2011)

Royal Queen B (Sire de Valette/Concorde) to Taloubet Z
Supreme Robin (Supreme Leader/Deep Run) to Royal Concorde


----------



## millbrook26 (6 March 2011)

new plan! 
 ondana- (wolfgang x farn)
 to amoureux  hopefully)


----------



## Chestnutnut (7 March 2011)

For eventers, have a look at King Cotton Gold. Fabulous breeding and a stunning little horse. I have been swaying about putting my mare in foal and think I will take the plunge. 
Great breeding and temperament and I just think he is drop dead gorgeous. A proper honest Irish horse, like people used to breed! 
Wish me luck....


----------



## eventrider23 (11 March 2011)

OK...plans made:

Religiously x Copper Gamble x Fine Blade to Sempers Spirit
Balougran Z x Manhattan x Grannus to Groomsbidge May I (going to SJer next year but sticking to TB as first foal)
Lupicor x Furore x Topas to El Thuder


----------



## LottieS1 (12 March 2011)

Just finalised today. My mare (Special D x Linards) to Spyder hfd. Saw him at Myerscough Stallion parade and went to view him today. Very Excited.


----------



## Bedlam (16 March 2011)

Have hummed and hahhed and wobbled around, but final decision is that Jasmine (Jumbo/Rock King/Ben Faerie) will go to Twemlows to be ET'd to Mill Law - hopefully twice........?

Here she is as a foal when she gained an Elite premium. 







And here as a yearling - Higher First Premium.







Fingers well and truly crossed!


----------



## Eothain (22 March 2011)

Plans have changed. And changed again. After that, they changed some more. Now they changed one final time!

Pinicale (Duca Di Busted X Laughton's Flight X Aristocracy) is going to Aldatus Z
Esker Melody (Musical Pursuit X Corran Ginger X Cornamona) is going to Lancelot
Starlet Vision (Classic Vision X Duca Di Busted X Laughton's Flight) will either go to Watermill Swatch or go back to Sirillo. I'm also toying with the idea of buying semen in for Power Blade. Mighty Magic is also in the back of my mind!!!

I've also been given a lovely mare called Mullabawn to breed. Her breeding is Horos X Flagmount Diamond X Sky Boy. She goes to OBOS Quality 004

I'm not breeding Kinard Jasmine. (Ojasper X Flagmount King X Euphenism) She's in foal with a colt to the now deceased Vechta. I don't have the time to deal with yearly recurring placentitus so she finds herself up for sale. Pity though. I'm extremely fond of her. She has an incredible trot

My girlfriend is breeding her mare Eskerhills Lexis (Puissance X Furisto X Great Hussar) to Pacino I believe. That'll be a superstar right there!!!

So ... roll on the constant mind changes of 2012!


----------



## cushla (25 March 2011)

jasmine(x summer at saratoga) to ringfort cruise
frenchy(x apache dadriers) to jaguar mail
big mare(x hermes de reve) to road to happiness
 However after listening to Lt o Gorman at Parklands Equine Conference maybe I should save my money as my mares dont tick all the boxes.


----------



## magic104 (26 March 2011)

Saddly the 1st cycle has not gone well, fingers crossed the next sample is better quality or that is my plans for a 2012 foal out the window.  I said I would only go for 2 cycle attempts as it just gets too expensive.  It is just so much cheaper to buy what you want then to gamble with breeding.  Anyway fingers crossed, she is due about the 8th/9th April.


----------



## Maesfen (26 March 2011)

Sorry to hear that Magic, always a blow when that happens; fingers crossed for either better quality or for her to be firing on all cylinders next time.   I don't think this changeable weather is helping too much either hence why Bea will only be going to stud in a fortnight so that hopefully, things have warmed up and she's ready to go for her Tobago fling.


----------



## magic104 (26 March 2011)

Problem is if this 2nd sample is low quality they I will have missed the window because by the time chilled is sent she will have gone over.


----------



## Eothain (30 March 2011)

Ok ... ... ... ... So I've meditated on it, slept on it, pondered long and hard, I did some soul searching, and finally I've settled on a stallion for my Classic Vision mare.

I'm using Cougar on her. He's Cruising X Bahrain X Middle Temple.

All mares decided on! Let the foals start arriving!!!


----------



## immoralorchid (7 April 2011)

well im over excited i am putting my fantastic dales mare to woodlander santana a 16hh black warmblood with donnerhall, sandro hit and sir donnerhall in his blood line  

this foal is being bred purely for me i wonder what will come out my vet and i think
* a very flashy cob
* a small hunter/ riding club horse
* a very fuzzy warmblood

fingers crossed she takes


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2011)

Yesterday went to plan, no probs & vet will be disapointed if there is no pregnancy in 16 days time!  So everything is crossed & I hope it makes up for the fact she had to spend her 13th birthday with a vets arm up her behind!


----------



## TJP (12 April 2011)

Kings Theatre mare going to Templebready Fair Bui.


----------



## volatis (12 April 2011)

My latest change of mind, Volatis Casiphia I think will now go to Furst Romancier. He is the most impressive looking horse, delightful temperament and he really suits lighter framed and smaller mares. And the F sire line works really well with casi's mother line. All in all plenty of positives and as she arrives at the stud tomorrow its about time I made a decision


----------



## JaxMath (12 April 2011)

Firstly, hoping this years foals arrive ok....   

they are:-
San Fleurina (Sandro Bedo x Fittipaldi) - due in May to Wolkenderry - then will go to Stravinsky xx
Donna Negra (De Noir x Heraldik) - due end April to Chequille Z - then will go to Wolkenderry


----------



## mellissa (13 April 2011)

Mare inseminated today with Cobra semen.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Aredis (17 April 2011)

Plans have changes slightly since I first set out my thoughts for this breeding season.

The following breedings are arranged and the mares all ready to go to stud

Knaresborough Moonbeam, Premium Cleveland Bay, to Power Blade, TB.

Knaresborugh Moon Dust, Cleveland Bay to Earlswood Traveller, Cleveland Bay.

Touchstone Z, (3 year old filly by Dolar de la Pierre x Baloubet) to Je Taime Flamenco.

Little Alice is going to Twemlows for two embryo transfer breedings. The stallions being used are Cruisings Micky Finn and Russell ii.


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

Our mare Freda (Guzzle's) mum is going back into foal to Spyder, and if Presh (Mrs magoos mare)produces the goods will also be put to Spyder, she is in foal to Primo Pageant and due the 29th.


----------



## middlebank (19 April 2011)

All going well my Cleveland Bay mare Blackclough Kilkerry is going to Bollin Terry, TB


----------



## BallyshanHorses (22 April 2011)

So far Ballyshan Supreme(Cobra X Fastness) is in foal to Balou Du Rouet for 2012.


----------



## volatis (27 April 2011)

Finally inseminated the first one so no changing my mind now - 
Volatis Casiphia (trakehner by Tycoon x Achtermann) to Fuerst Romancier


----------



## Clepottage (28 April 2011)

Not a clue yet and the shortlist just keeps getting longer instead of shorter!


----------



## Laura1812 (29 April 2011)

Bearskin said:



			Short lists include:  Keady Star, Zilando, Chaos, Asterix EZ,  Air Jordan, Con Chello and Carrico. For two mares. One By Ramiro Z and the other by Matinee.
		
Click to expand...

My Matinee mare has just been dropped off for a date with Keady Star...


----------



## Yorketown (8 May 2011)

2011 breedig plans - stud fees paid for and mares have started to be inseminated so no changing my mind now!

Werza (Goodtimes x Ahorn x Caletto II) to Hemmingway (Leandro x Romantiker x Mangon)
Norma (Hemmingway x Zeus x Nimmerdor) to Semper Fi (Stakkato x Grannus x Zeus)
Taboo xx (Mistertopogigo xx x Julio Mariner xx x Crowned Prince xx) to Wolkenderry (Wolkentanz I x Londonderry x Capitol II)
Pandora (Kingston x Notaris x Ramiro) to Valesco (Je t'adore x Elf III x St Brendan xx)


----------



## koeffee (8 May 2011)

Yorketown said:



			2011 breedig plans - stud fees paid for and mares have started to be inseminated so no changing my mind now!

Werza (Goodtimes x Ahorn x Caletto II) to Hemmingway (Leandro x Romantiker x Mangon)
Norma (Hemmingway x Zeus x Nimmerdor) to Semper Fi (Stakkato x Grannus x Zeus)
Taboo xx (Mistertopogigo xx x Julio Mariner xx x Crowned Prince xx) to Wolkenderry (Wolkentanz I x Londonderry x Capitol II)
Pandora (Kingston x Notaris x Ramiro) to Valesco (Je t'adore x Elf III x St Brendan xx)
		
Click to expand...



Seems strange seeing all my old mares on your breeding plans list!!! good luck with them all.


----------



## PuddingandPie (8 May 2011)

Aredis said:



			Still not finalised but current options are -

Little Alice (SHBGB) to either Cruisings Mickey Finn or Flexible

Knaresborough Moondust (Cleveland Bay) to Penrhyn Dictator (CB) or Kings Composer

Knaresborough Moonbeam (Cleveland Bay) to either Jemoon Celtic Warrior (start of a grading regiister project) or Jaguar Mail
		
Click to expand...

With Clevelands becoming a disappearing breed shouldn't you be looking to keep to the breed?  Twould be nice..


----------



## parkside (14 May 2011)

Daws Firebird x Loch Pearl scanned to Wish Upon A Star

Terimon - wavering between Brief Encounter and Monte Carlo???

Java Tiger  AI'd to Brief Encounter


----------



## Aredis (17 May 2011)

PuddingandPie said:



			With Clevelands becoming a disappearing breed shouldn't you be looking to keep to the breed?  Twould be nice..

Click to expand...

Hi
Currently have two pure mares, a pure colt being kept entire, a part bred now on the county show circuit and a pure bred filly foal. Will Be breeding a mix of pure and part breds every year. No worries about what I am doing.


Moonbeam has now gone to Power Blade and Moon Dust to the pure bred Earlswood Traveller.


----------



## popsdosh (1 June 2011)

Bit late for plans but just picked up mare .TB by Beat All X Orchestra 33days in foal to Zamboucca.


----------



## koeffee (12 June 2011)

my plans have changed!!
cujo by cevin z x concorde going to goergio
chloe by clyde cruiser to loulou de villier
abbey by sga x diamond to craig
brook by lord rb has been covered by craig
gina by granduer has been covered by loulou de villiers
rosie by celano has been covered by loulou de villier
dina yet to foal will go to craig.


----------



## chris_j (14 June 2011)

Piaeta (Pascal x Louella Gandolpho)  to Dimaggio for a D X P line cross


----------



## Meg2 (15 June 2011)

Mirabell ( Santa Klaus x Ultraschall ) to Furst Romancier, hope we can get her cycle back on track soon!
Tizzy (pony mare by Moore's Clover) inseminated yesterday, Watermill Swatch xx, fingers x'd!
Helena, ( His Highness x Pik Bube) tempted to give one try with either Furstenball or Furst Romancier, but this may have to wait til next year.


----------



## Botters (4 July 2011)

Hello I'm a long time lurker, new poster!

Neither of my mares seem to want to catch this year  the mares are based in France with my parents, so we get a good selection of stallions to look at - the French are particularly tight with giving their good stuff to foreigners!

We had plans for my WB (by Feinbrand) mare to go to Mylord Carthago (Carthago), but after 3 attempts we have given up hope and may now send her to Tilippe Le Bel (Tinka's Boy), as he is apparently incredibly fertile. She has previously had 2 foals, so I'm not sure why she wont take, maybe because Mylord is frozen?

My TB x ID (by Bohemond) was being put back to Yarland SummerSong (Fleetwater Opposition), as we already have 2 cracking babies out of her/him, but she reabsorbed on the second attempt. We have decided to retire her from baby making now as she is getting on a bit.


----------



## MontyandZoom (25 July 2011)

So SO excited to finally join the breeding threads  Not been on much in the last year due to uni stress but..........

Zulmita, argy tb ex-polo (aka Zoom) scanned in foal to Norway de la Lande, SF 

Zoom:







Norway:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTI9n5_nHFA

It is my first experience of breeding so I am very nervous but excited at the same time. Zoom is such an incredible mare and I'm breeding something to keep so can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## Aredis (16 October 2011)

Aredis said:



			Still not finalised but current options are -

Little Alice (SHBGB) to either Cruisings Mickey Finn or Flexible

Knaresborough Moondust (Cleveland Bay) to Penrhyn Dictator (CB) or Kings Composer

Knaresborough Moonbeam (Cleveland Bay) to either Jemoon Celtic Warrior (start of a grading regiister project) or Jaguar Mail
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to look back on this and see how things changed through the year.

Little Alice foaled in June which was really too late to go back to the show ring this year and she has been left empty to return to stud in March 2012, hopefully to produce an early foal in 2013 and return to the show ring. She was presented for SHB(GB) mare grading and has received a £500 service voucher.

Knaresborough Moon Dust produced her first foal in April which left her quite lame for weeks. We decided it was best to let her have a year off to recover.

We have two foals due in 2012

Knaresborough Moonbeam, is in foal to Power Blade.

Touchstone Z, a three year old filly by Dollar De La Pierre out of a Baloubet du Rouet mare is in foal to Je Taime Flamenco.


----------



## Simsar (5 December 2011)

Our's haven't quite gone to plan this year so we only have two in for next year

Guiletta (HOLST) by Kilian Ex Tesse by Carneval in foal to Billy Congo
Arbrook Beauty (AID) by Diamond Clover in foal to Spyder

Best laid plans and all that, all empty mares are rested and ready for a nice early start next year


----------



## Capriole (5 December 2011)

Simsar said:



			Our's haven't quite gone to plan this year so we only have two in for next year

Best laid plans and all that, all empty mares are rested and ready for a nice early start next year
		
Click to expand...

same here. One in foal, one didnt take and is staying over at the stud till spring and we'll try again. Another one empty this year and ready for an early start.

Fingers crossed it goes smoothly next season.


----------

